# Excel: Farbauswahl mit Combobox



## dignsag (16. Juni 2005)

Hi ich mal wieder,

 ich habe eine Kombobox und möchte so eine Art Farbauswahl machen.
 Ich bekomme die Auswahlwerte ohne Probleme über die AddItem Funktion in die Combobox, aber ich hätte die einzelnen Werte gerne in bestimmten Farben eingefärbt, oder deren Hintergrund in einer bestimmten Farbe. 
 Wie mache ich das?

 Danke für die Hilfe

 Gruß Dignsag


----------



## Shakie (16. Juni 2005)

Wenn du statt einer ComboBox ein ListView verwenden willst, könnte dir dieser Tipp weiterhelfen: http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_494.html
Wie man die Einträge einer ComboBox einfärbt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## dignsag (20. Juni 2005)

hi,

 danke für den Tipp, er ist auch schonmal recht Hilfreich und ich habe es mal intensiv durchgearbeitet.
 Mein Problem ist nur, das ich Meine UserForm in Excel habe und da ein paar wenige Variablentypen usw. anderst heißen oder nicht existieren als in VB 6! Damit funktioniert dieser Code also nciht und mir ist bisher auch noch nicht gelungen das Teil auf VBA zuzuschneiden. Hat jemand noch nen anderen Tipp vielleicht!?

 Danke Dignsag


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo dignsag

wenn Du mich fragst, dann ist das mit den standard Controls von Excel sowas nicht machbar. Ansonsten kann ich auch nur auf das Beispiel von Shakie verweisen. Dazu must Du aber die MSCOMCTL.OCX auf Deinem Rechner haben. Und natürlich auf jedem Rechner, auf dem das Excelsheet laufen soll.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

